# We lost a giant today.



## badger (Dec 17, 2014)

Mickey Coleman of Coleman Rifles passed this morning. One of the finest men I've ever known, and a Master of his craft. Mickey built over a dozen rifles for me and was a true friend. RIP.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2014)

badger said:


> Mickey Coleman of Coleman Rifles passed this morning. One of the finest men I've ever known, and a Master of his craft. Mickey built over a dozen rifles for me and was a true friend. RIP.



Prayers sent for the Coleman family.


----------



## deadend (Dec 17, 2014)

Dang, I hate to hear that. I didn't realize he was that sick. What happened?


----------



## badger (Dec 17, 2014)

Apparently Mickey suffered from esophageal and intestinal ulcers, and he never let on or complained about it. Had 2 bouts in the hospital over the past week, and passed at about 7:30 this morning.


----------



## Jriley (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I know you thought a lot of him and his work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2014)

Prayers for the family and friends!


----------



## deadend (Dec 18, 2014)

I had just talked to him a while back about another build and with life being what it is I haven't had time to get him the action.  Just proves that life is too short and don't take anything for granted.


----------



## badger (Dec 20, 2014)

My meager collection of Mickey's work. I'll be taking them all to the range tomorrow and burning some powder. I think it will be a fitting send off for him.


----------

